# Good Installer in the Portland, OR area??



## BLKonBLKC4S (Jul 30, 2010)

I am new to the forum. I am looking for a good installer in the Portland Area. Any suggestions?


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

do a search for a guy on here: VP Electricity 

Ken is a really good guy-- look him up!


----------



## JPWheelr (Feb 15, 2008)

musicarnw.com to get his info a little faster.

In the middle of my second system from them, and I'm in Missouri. Worth the distance/extra cost.


----------

